# Armacao de Pera Portugal.



## vindiboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi we are currently at Armacao de Pera on the big football squat about 50 vans here and all good now 4 euros a night with services. Sun is shinning and very warm nice town with all shops and cafes to wander, lovely beaches and miles of sand and dunes to wander. We have a great parking spot overlooking the River and lagoon with masses of water birds to watch. Herons. Storks etc. 3rd night here now all good.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy New Year Malc I suppose you and Cathy won’t have time to read any books now what with bird watching etc.

Enjoy

Alf



vindiboy said:


> Hi we are currently at Armacao de Pera on the big football squat about 50 vans here and all good now 4 euros a night with services. Sun is shinning and very warm nice town with all shops and cafes to wander, lovely beaches and miles of sand and dunes to wander. We have a great parking spot overlooking the River and lagoon with masses of water birds to watch. Herons. Storks etc. 3rd night here now all good.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Well some have chairs out but it is a no no, Police drive round at odd times so one takes a chance. Church with a crocheted Xmas tree and a giant  sea shell for the holy water.


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Alf said:


> Happy New Year Malc I suppose you and Cathy won’t have time to read any books now what with bird watching etc.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Alf


Hi Alf thanks and  Happy  New Year to you too, still reading and enjoying that too best wishes M n C x


----------



## groyne (Jan 3, 2020)

> There are some good eating places, the best is in a back street, but this one closes in September for the winter.



We'll be around that area in early March, will it be open then?


----------



## n brown (Jan 3, 2020)

i was there last week , had my pic taken in the boat on the roundabout - tradition. have a great time


----------



## redhand (Jan 3, 2020)

a couple of years ago it was 1.5 euro a night last year it doubled. the old lady who collects the money told us it was local camp site owners complaining


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 4, 2020)

motorhomes used to be classed as cars now pay double in march this year €2 for a car €4 a motorhome park near the dead end of the road hard to tell if your by your van or on the beach


----------

